# My Monaro VXR...bought on Saturday!



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

This is my 2004 Monaro 5.7 VXR. and very happy I am too!

Just purchased on Saturday morning. A nice enjoyable drive back home (260 miles) apart from the weather closing in! But it held out till we made it back.

Sadly it has snowed in England recently and rather heavily in my neck of the woods! Braintree in County Essex.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats on your purchase! You need a good cover for her! I know of another UK VXR owner going by the online handle of gsd2000 on another board. I forget exactly where in the UK he is. I'm thinking near Kent.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Car looks great, please post some pictures when you have it all cleaned up.


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

BWinc said:


> Congrats on your purchase! You need a good cover for her! I know of another UK VXR owner going by the online handle of gsd2000 on another board. I forget exactly where in the UK he is. I'm thinking near Kent.


Thanks buddy, I would buy a cover but the she'll be stored in the garage a majority of the time. Thanks for the other U.K. chaps handle. Kent is the next county down from me.


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

Rob GTO said:


> Car looks great, please post some pictures when you have it all cleaned up.


Many thanks. Will do, just washed her in the last hour. Photo's to be taken imminently.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats! Is it right hand drive? Love to see the interior pics. Bet that is a rare car in England. I spent 2 years there near Ipswitch in the Air Force.


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

jetstang said:


> Congrats! Is it right hand drive? Love to see the interior pics. Bet that is a rare car in England. I spent 2 years there near Ipswitch in the Air Force.


Thanks for your service. I'm currently serving in the army over in Hawaii.

I'd like to see interior pics too! I've always wondered how different it would be to drive a right hand car. Maybe if I ever become famous off my Rockstar dream, I'll get my hands on one of those! Haha:lol:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice Vauxhall...looking forward to seeing more pics...

Bill


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

jetstang said:


> Congrats! Is it right hand drive? Love to see the interior pics. Bet that is a rare car in England. I spent 2 years there near Ipswitch in the Air Force.


Thank you! Your's too! (I'm rather envious) More pics will follow shortly. Ipswich is the next county up from Essex, I travel there a fair few times to visit friends. The beer is real good in most of the bars too!

Yes, sadly the Monaro didn't sell too well in the U.K. as you can see by the classifieds on one of our main websites for buying used/new performance cars... Vauxhall Monaros for Sale

This was the ad that caught my interest and the car that became mine Vauxhall : Open To Offers, 5.7 VXR Monaro 33000 Miles.


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

silversport said:


> nice Vauxhall...looking forward to seeing more pics...
> 
> Bill


Cheers bill! This was the ad from which I bought the car, a few mores pictures of the interior... Vauxhall : Open To Offers, 5.7 VXR Monaro 33000 Miles.


----------



## Outback (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats on the new ride! I'm glad to see some of those Monaros are being looked after over there. Have you been under the car to see how the ChassisClean treatment is holding out? You might want to remove the little panel on the ground effects in front of the rear tires and carefully remove any accumulated rocks and debris. 

Does anyone know where to find sales figures for the Monaro in the UK? 

My wife is British, many of her early years were in Kent. We lived in Darlington between 1999-2004. We were just there for Christmas and New Years. I really miss the cask ale - most of us yanks don't know what we're missing. Someday we'll move back to Blighty and I'll be shopping for a Monaro, but for now I'll be driving my GTO here in Illinois where we don't have many curves to enjoy but at least we have some wide-open straights to test out the speed ratings on the tires.

Stay safe out there!


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

Outback said:


> Congrats on the new ride! I'm glad to see some of those Monaros are being looked after over there. Have you been under the car to see how the ChassisClean treatment is holding out? You might want to remove the little panel on the ground effects in front of the rear tires and carefully remove any accumulated rocks and debris.
> 
> Does anyone know where to find sales figures for the Monaro in the UK?
> 
> ...


Thank you!

So nice to hear that you appreciated our real ales:cheers, I'm part of Campaign For Real Ale U.K. (CAMRA) I really do have a liking for them and attend a fair few beer festivals in the local counties. I mean no disrespect but it seems that most of American cousins care not for this type of beer. I do believe that real ale is available in The States? I think you guys call it craft beers?

Return to England?!? Surely not? Nice to hear you enjoyed your time over here but The States has more appeal in some respects I feel.

As for sales figures for the Monaro I'm afraid it didn't do that well, I certainly have a love for muscle cars and have done since the age of five or so. Your T.V. serials has had a BIG impact on myself and quite a few of us over here back in the 80's. 

Thanks for the tip about checking underneath the car. Mine was Waxoiled a few years back, hasn't seen many miles, a total of 33,000 in it's life so far. I'm not even sure our cars are fitted with the tray you spoke of at the rear.

I must say I'm very pleased with the Monaro and really enjoy the Anglo-American connection!

Yes there's plenty of corners and bends on our roads as you probably well know, and quite a few dual carriage way roads in the local area. Luckily best of both worlds!

Cheers buddy!


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds like I need to pay a visit and try the ale! Haha

I saw "Arrogant Bastard" on the shelves in a few beer distributers in my hometown in Pennsylvania. Aside from wanting to try it for the obviously awesome name, I'm wondering if it being an ale stands up to a euro ale.

Have you driven your VXR much since you've had it? I saw you said the weather hasn't been too friendly lately


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

Ehrgeiz X said:


> Sounds like I need to pay a visit and try the ale! Haha
> 
> I saw "Arrogant Bastard" on the shelves in a few beer distributers in my hometown in Pennsylvania. Aside from wanting to try it for the obviously awesome name, I'm wondering if it being an ale stands up to a euro ale.
> 
> Have you driven your VXR much since you've had it? I saw you said the weather hasn't been too friendly lately


Arrogant Bastard eh? Never heard of that one! Well the beer that is. Usually there isn't a great deal of ale across in Europe, it's most the U.K. who care for that type of beer. Usually a majority of the European beers have more gas in the beer where as ale is either flat to very low carbonation.

That's right the weather isn't too pleasurable currently and has limited the amount of use the car is getting (it's my second mode of transport). Currently the U.K. is experiencing very low temperatures with Europe in certain parts experiencing FAR worse. Apparently we're due our second covering of snow within the next few days, but English weather forcasts are usually unreliable!. As soon as the snow and ice make they're way elsewhere, more miles willl be covered.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't imagine the cars selling that well with Petrol prices. 
When I was in England I like Newcastle brown ale, and that is sold all over the US now. Nice smooth ale. I lived at a pub, in the atic, in Peasenhall above Saxmundem?. They had drawn ale on tap, room temperature, it was good, but I liked snakebites better, lager and cider mixed, tasty, but not very nice in the morning. It was an old school pub, loved it. Great people owned it. Is that the baddest car in England, or do the BMW's keep up, or other cars?
When I was in germany, they had an irish beer, Kilkenny-kill Kenny, south park, lol, like a sweet Guiness, they served it cold, great beer. Just Wiki'd it and it is made by Guiness, awesome beer. Here's a link, I'm going to find some, yummy..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilkenny_(beer)
Just looked it up, not available in America, damn..


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Love those wheels!


----------



## Outback (Mar 7, 2009)

I am well aware of CAMRA, bless them. My father in law is a member. Yes, here in America we can get bottles of many ales from the U.S. and the U.K. It might sound snootish, but in my experience the bottled stuff just does not come close to comparing to the hand-pumped-fresh-from-the-brewery product. If we could get Black Sheep Brewery's Best Bitter or Fuller's London Pride properly done and on tap here, there would be a revolution. I love an ice cold bottle of Budwieser or can of Old Milwaukee Light lagers as much as anybody, but the real ales are a completely different class of drink. There may be brewers in the likes of Chicago and New York doing the cause some justice and serving it properly, but I haven't found them yet.

Back to the car since this is a GTO forum: Maybe the ground effects aren't the same on the Monaro, but the screws on the front side of the my rear wheel wells are sort of hard to see but easily accessible when the tire is off. Also check your coolant level. Mine came a bit low from the factory. Also suggest getting one of those float chargers for your battery if you aren't going to be driving it every week. My car is 7 years old and the original battery still behaves like it is new.


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

jetstang said:


> I can't imagine the cars selling that well with Petrol prices.
> When I was in England I like Newcastle brown ale, and that is sold all over the US now. Nice smooth ale. I lived at a pub, in the atic, in Peasenhall above Saxmundem?. They had drawn ale on tap, room temperature, it was good, but I liked snakebites better, lager and cider mixed, tasty, but not very nice in the morning. It was an old school pub, loved it. Great people owned it. Is that the baddest car in England, or do the BMW's keep up, or other cars?
> When I was in germany, they had an irish beer, Kilkenny-kill Kenny, south park, lol, like a sweet Guiness, they served it cold, great beer. Just Wiki'd it and it is made by Guiness, awesome beer. Here's a link, I'm going to find some, yummy..
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilkenny_(beer)
> Just looked it up, not available in America, damn..


Yes, unfortunatley our wonderful government has seen to it that the motorist has been made to suffer rather dramatically in the last two to three years.:shutme

Our yearly road tax has ridiculousy. My Monaro is £235 per year circa $550!!! With Monaro's from 2005 onwards (LS 2) circa $900!! Gasoline is a £1.35 per litre, around $3.00 for regular 95 Octane with 98 Octane at £1.45 per litre.

However there's a fair few larger prestige and sports prestiege knocking about, obviously owned by people with high rates of pay. So even though the government is strangling the motorist financially we're still breathing and willing to pay out. Fair few Audi's, BMW's, Chrysler's, Jaguar's etc. Oddly we've never seen as many production cars over here utilising V 8 engines!!:confused Not gonna complain about that though!!

Ok, so Newcastle Brown Ale (Newky Brown as we call it) has made it across the pond and sold all over. I must say I'm very pleased to hear this! It's not one of my favourite, or a regular, but it was one of the beers that began me on real properly brewed beer. Not so long ago one of our supermarkets, Sainsbury's was getting a few beers in from the Brooklyn Brewery though alas I can't quite remember the names (probably down to drinking to many of them!! ) It's really nice to see you guys appreciating good beer, same thing is going on Australia too. Don't get me wrong, although the biggest growth market according to various Pub (bar) managers I speak with is that Real Ale is really taking off in the past 18 months far more than in the last 14 years since we English woke up and smelt the coffee (or is that hops  ) there is still many people hooked on that damn lager stuff. It's weak in taste, nasty gassyness and is brewed in a manner which good beer isn't. I've tried Coor's over here and I have to say, and maybe it wasn't an import, the taste was nearly none existent!

Saxmundem eh? Yeah, that's not far from me at all. Down in Suffolk I believe, in fact I may well have been of been there if you can remember the name? Snake bites eh? You like the strong stuff eh? Did they ever use a little blackcurrant? Kinda sweetens a bit, then known as Snake Bite and Black. Used drink them back in my youth when going to my death metal gigs, it's metallers drink really!!:cheers

Killkenny, yes I know of this one. Usually it's a cream flow beer, meaning it's not a real ale. Carbonation like Guiness is separate to its barrel, added in a pressurised cylinder on it's way to the tap. But, at least it's better than lager.

I think you may find it is available in The States. There must be an importer who will sell it you? Sadly you'll probably need to but rather alot of it though to make it worth their while!


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Love those wheels!


Cheers buddy!

Get this, when the Monaro was launched in the U.K (2004). Vauxhall used the Monaro VXR (my model) to introduce the VXR range which they were planning. Such as Astra VXR, Corsa VXR, Insignia VXR etc. Turns out Vauxhall only imported 50 VXR Monaro's from Holden Australia which were fettled by HSV (Holden Special Vehicles). It's great, mine has special HSV badging and a badge indicating which car of the production run it was!

So over standard 5.7 Monaro LS1 I get better suspension, VXR interior (half leather/alcantara seats embossed with VXR logo and extra gauges. Short shift gear box, better rear diff (3:45) VXR split five spoke wheels. VXR body kit and rear spoiler. Better headers and a power ouput of 385 bhp over the standard Monaro's 333 bhp.:cool


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

Outback said:


> I am well aware of CAMRA, bless them. My father in law is a member. Yes, here in America we can get bottles of many ales from the U.S. and the U.K. It might sound snootish, but in my experience the bottled stuff just does not come close to comparing to the hand-pumped-fresh-from-the-brewery product. If we could get Black Sheep Brewery's Best Bitter or Fuller's London Pride properly done and on tap here, there would be a revolution. I love an ice cold bottle of Budwieser or can of Old Milwaukee Light lagers as much as anybody, but the real ales are a completely different class of drink. There may be brewers in the likes of Chicago and New York doing the cause some justice and serving it properly, but I haven't found them yet.
> 
> Back to the car since this is a GTO forum: Maybe the ground effects aren't the same on the Monaro, but the screws on the front side of the my rear wheel wells are sort of hard to see but easily accessible when the tire is off. Also check your coolant level. Mine came a bit low from the factory. Also suggest getting one of those float chargers for your battery if you aren't going to be driving it every week. My car is 7 years old and the original battery still behaves like it is new.


Black Sheep and Fuller's London Pride, now you're talking. We're gonna have to have a beer together sometime!:cheers Plus there's SO many others I could introduce you too. I even brew my own, ale, european lager, cider, stout,mild etc. Bit of a dry spell at the moment, must get back into it. Both the car and me like a drink!

No, I wouldn't say that sound snooty, proper beer is best served from the cask (barrel). Bottles are the next best alternative with tins being the last (nasty metallic taste).

May I suggest you try bottled European beers or lagers if not done so already? Pilsner Urquel (first lager ever I believe) is a good one, or Staropramen. I like em' and drink em' when wanting something a little fizzy and good for hot days...not that us English have much of those!

I checked the fluid levels the other day, all is well. Plus I have a battery conditioner which I'll definately be using. I'll have to get under the car and look for this rear diffuser. Thanks for the tips, much appreciated!

Mark.


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

I just took a better look at your pictures, Seer.

I want your rear bumper!!! haha

Looks SOOOOO much better than the stock '04 GTO rear bumper, even with it still being single-side exit dual exhaust


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

Ehrgeiz X said:


> I just took a better look at your pictures, Seer.
> 
> I want your rear bumper!!! haha
> 
> Looks SOOOOO much better than the stock '04 GTO rear bumper, even with it still being single-side exit dual exhaust


They do look rather tasty don't they! Mind you it is all part of the VXR body kit, side skirts, rear spoiler and front bumper. I felt it was far better looking then the regular Monaro. Mind you I've been warned not to damge the rear bumper as apparently Holden Special Vehicles is not producing the rear bumper any longer!! Plus there's hardly any second hand ones on the market!


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

The Seer said:


> They do look rather tasty don't they! Mind you it is all part of the VXR body kit, side skirts, rear spoiler and front bumper. I felt it was far better looking then the regular Monaro. Mind you I've been warned not to damge the rear bumper as apparently Holden Special Vehicles is not producing the rear bumper any longer!! Plus there's hardly any second hand ones on the market!


Well that's unfortunate. I was hoping to maybe obtain a VXR body kit one day with a Rhys Millen hood. Guess I'll settle for stock look if I don't find a nice wide body kit if I ever choose to go that extent. I've had my local trusted shop (RAD Motor sport. They did my custom exhaust and they'll be doing my new front tires soon) offer to cut my bumper and make it dual exit exhaust, but I said I'd rather not for the sake of retaining the stock look. Besides, I don't really appreciate the '04 bumper with that look as much as the '05-'06 GTO rear bumper. A guy that used to be stationed here in Hawaii had an 04 GTO with a cut bumper, and it just didn't look right to me. Then again, the whole car was a mess anyways. Busted drivers window, front end was pretty messed up cosmetically, etc. Made me cringed just looking at it. Hopefully he fixed it up!:lol:


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

Ehrgeiz X said:


> Well that's unfortunate. I was hoping to maybe obtain a VXR body kit one day with a Rhys Millen hood. Guess I'll settle for stock look if I don't find a nice wide body kit if I ever choose to go that extent. I've had my local trusted shop (RAD Motor sport. They did my custom exhaust and they'll be doing my new front tires soon) offer to cut my bumper and make it dual exit exhaust, but I said I'd rather not for the sake of retaining the stock look. Besides, I don't really appreciate the '04 bumper with that look as much as the '05-'06 GTO rear bumper. A guy that used to be stationed here in Hawaii had an 04 GTO with a cut bumper, and it just didn't look right to me. Then again, the whole car was a mess anyways. Busted drivers window, front end was pretty messed up cosmetically, etc. Made me cringed just looking at it. Hopefully he fixed it up!:lol:


Well, that's what I've been told by a chap here in the U.K. which breaks Monaro's and VXR 8's and UTE's for a business, sells the odd one or two also. Then again I've not done reaserch into it myself. Ryhy Millen Hood (bonnet for us ) don't know of these, they look pretty different to the regular item?

As for having dual exhaust pipes at the rear, one either side, I've been told a modification to the fuel tank would be necessary. On inspection is would seem so due to its location? I'm guessing you were planning on a fuel tank modification?

Also, get this...a brand new front VXR bumper from HSV Australia where they're all made up is, wait for it.....nigh on 5000 U.S. dollars!!!!! (£2250 for us).


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

The Seer said:


> Well, that's what I've been told by a chap here in the U.K. which breaks Monaro's and VXR 8's and UTE's for a business, sells the odd one or two also. Then again I've not done reaserch into it myself. Ryhy Millen Hood (bonnet for us ) don't know of these, they look pretty different to the regular item?
> 
> As for having dual exhaust pipes at the rear, one either side, I've been told a modification to the fuel tank would be necessary. On inspection is would seem so due to its location? I'm guessing you were planning on a fuel tank modification?
> 
> Also, get this...a brand new front VXR bumper from HSV Australia where they're all made up is, wait for it.....nigh on 5000 U.S. dollars!!!!! (£2250 for us).


Redirect Notice it's very light weight compared to stock, but seeing as it's coming from the first guy to use a muscle car in drifting on the first american drift circuit, it's pricey. Friend of mine paid about $900 total.

$5k?! They're out of their f*****g minds! It's nice. It's really nice. But it ain't THAT nice! haha

Edit: Fuel tank mod? I didn't know about that. I guess the shop was just gonna route it around, then. That's probably why they asked me about the plastic fill pieces on the bottom and if I cared about them at all


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

Ehrgeiz X said:


> Redirect Notice it's very light weight compared to stock, but seeing as it's coming from the first guy to use a muscle car in drifting on the first american drift circuit, it's pricey. Friend of mine paid about $900 total.
> 
> $5k?! They're out of their f*****g minds! It's nice. It's really nice. But it ain't THAT nice! haha
> 
> Edit: Fuel tank mod? I didn't know about that. I guess the shop was just gonna route it around, then. That's probably why they asked me about the plastic fill pieces on the bottom and if I cared about them at all


Agreed! Never would I have thought a front bumper for a regular modern production car of this class would cost £2250, it's ridiculous. 

Regarding the exhaust: I think you'll find if you look under the car, which I did yesterday, it seems nigh on impossible. Went to a local custom exhaust fabricator and the chap confirmed this. Which leaves a little confusion here on my part, is this a regular mod then that occurs with your 2004 cars in the USA?


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

The Seer said:


> Agreed! Never would I have thought a front bumper for a regular modern production car of this class would cost £2250, it's ridiculous.
> 
> Regarding the exhaust: I think you'll find if you look under the car, which I did yesterday, it seems nigh on impossible. Went to a local custom exhaust fabricator and the chap confirmed this. Which leaves a little confusion here on my part, is this a regular mod then that occurs with your 2004 cars in the USA?


I looked into a bit more, and it would seem the mod starts at a custom fuel tank. Not worth it in my opinion, anyways. That kinda scratches my idea for a swap to an 05-06 bumper then, but oh well. As long as the car runs great and looks great, I wont complain :lol:


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

dam, that is one sweet looking ride, love it.


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

psycho1000r said:


> dam, that is one sweet looking ride, love it.


Cheers dude! More pictures WILL follow when this damn cold dirty weather lifts! Pain in the as* as far as cleaning goes, did manange to give the engine bay a bit of a clean the other day...even though it was minus two.


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

Ehrgeiz X said:


> I looked into a bit more, and it would seem the mod starts at a custom fuel tank. Not worth it in my opinion, anyways. That kinda scratches my idea for a swap to an 05-06 bumper then, but oh well. As long as the car runs great and looks great, I wont complain :lol:


That's it, aint worth it. Been quoted nigh on £1000 (circa $2200) for the mod to be done properly. However I've been told your 2004 cars differ from our U.K. ones in that apparently you do have the small trunk cars?


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

The Seer said:


> That's it, aint worth it. Been quoted nigh on £1000 (circa $2200) for the mod to be done properly. However I've been told your 2004 cars differ from our U.K. ones in that apparently you do have the small trunk cars?


The GTOs do have a very small trunk. Smaller than my Mustang's was. Maybe there's hope yet, but i've already long given up the idea. A different idea I had was to chop the exhaust up to the mufflers and just stick some piping to route the pressure towards the ground. Maybe give it a blow out effect with a nice WOT rev (throwing dust and the such out from under the car). That might have an effect on the noise dispersion but like I said, it was an idea that I probably wont follow up on, haha. However, and friend of mine (also an 04 M6 GTO) has no pipes after his flowmasters, and it throws the sound out a bit better than mine does. However, he has just an open cut out in his bumper, which could seem as an eye sore to some. We don't really care much, we're more concerned with the performance and how he's done his sound system. Which, that in itself is a good mod. He fiber glassed a new rear deck and mounted some nice speakers in there, as well as his center piece between the two back seats, which is a custom box he built for his other subwoofer. Over all, it looks great, especially since he did it all himself. I'd contact him for pictures, but he's in afghanistan right now, so oh well, haha :lol:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

American safety requirements moved the gas tank which cut into the trunk space...
Bill


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

I saw another Holden vehicle (resembles the Pontiac G8, aesthetically) that needed a custom gas tank for dual side exit exhaust, but like Bill said, that's under different standards. 

The extra trunk space would have been nice at times. Being in the Army, I've got a lot of equipment to haul from time to time. Just my rucksack or one duffel bag takes up my whole trunk! Haha


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I recommend 3 Philosophers. Sweet, strong and European tasting, but made in NY. Check your 6-pack store.


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

silversport said:


> American safety requirements moved the gas tank which cut into the trunk space...
> Bill


Yeah I did hear that somewhere on the U.K. forums. It's strange that all your cars are small trunk (boot) models in the U.S. Where as our's till 2006 are all big trunk versions. There after, we're the same as yours.

Either, wish I could have tail pipes either side, damn it!


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

Ehrgeiz X said:


> I saw another Holden vehicle (resembles the Pontiac G8, aesthetically) that needed a custom gas tank for dual side exit exhaust, but like Bill said, that's under different standards.
> 
> The extra trunk space would have been nice at times. Being in the Army, I've got a lot of equipment to haul from time to time. Just my rucksack or one duffel bag takes up my whole trunk! Haha


The G 8 may well be Holden Senator or Carlton in Australia, unsure about that. 

I don't mind having a small trunk or big trunk. I can only afford to use the Monaro for 3000 miles a year, gas prices in the U.K. are phenomally more expensive than U.S. and Australia.  Maybe I should move to The States!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I believe the G8 is a Holden Commodore...saw a G8 at the car show yesterday...very nice...I hear you on gas prices...and I couldn't imagine paying double what we pay here in the States...

Bill


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

silversport said:


> I believe the G8 is a Holden Commodore...saw a G8 at the car show yesterday...very nice...I hear you on gas prices...and I couldn't imagine paying double what we pay here in the States...
> 
> Bill


Oh it's disgusting, our new basta*d prime minister Mr. Cameron feels we still aren't paying enough...get this he thinks £2.00 a ltr would be better than the already "bleeding us dry" £1.40 for unleaded!!!!:shutme


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

It's getting bad over here in Hawaii. $5.00 for a gallon of premium. I'm lucky I don't drive far!


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

Ehrgeiz X said:


> It's getting bad over here in Hawaii. $5.00 for a gallon of premium. I'm lucky I don't drive far!


It's now around £6.20 gallon for unleaded here in England. Which equals around $10!!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

ours appears to be dipping down...I saw $3.75 yesterday and I'm sure its better elsewhere without all of Cook County's taxes here outside Chicago, Illinois...our price would be about £5.63 for you...I bet you'd almost be happy with that...

Bill


----------

